# seagull pier fish '09



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0419081316a-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0419081316a-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0419091843.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0419091843.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0610091730.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0610091730.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0618081406.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0618081406.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0704090813.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0704090813.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0705091518a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0705091518a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0713080007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0713080007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0730092214b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0730092214b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0809091036.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0809091036.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0809091032a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0809091032a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0809091003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0809091003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0802091037a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0802091037a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/?action=view&current=0812091211-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0812091211-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

i have more gonna post later


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice pics but my neck hurts. LOL


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

poor hunter anyone seen him since that day


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Nice pics but my neck hurts. LOL



ha, that's funny. I was going to post the same exact thing. I finally decided to flip my monitor


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

where my fish at


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

sorry guys didnt even pay attention to that, next ones will be upside down.lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

kerby808 said:


> sorry guys didnt even pay attention to that, next ones will be upside down.lol


Ill make sure I turn the monitor upside down. LOL


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

bassnut said:


> ha, that's funny. I was going to post the same exact thing. I finally decided to flip my monitor


Kerby, I'm sending you a bill for the kink in my neck!!LOL Great fish guys!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Where is this pier? I come down and fish with my father in law every now and then at Ft. Monroe and occasionally buckroe. But I ain't seen nothing like this!! LOL Great pics and catches!

MYT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish...and yea, I got the neck problem too..












Skunk


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

nice tautog bobby,how much did he weigh?


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

yo sweetopcorn:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

spiderhitch said:


> nice tautog bobby,how much did he weigh?


That is a nice tog, especially for the pier!! I'll throw out 6-7 LBS???? I don't know, it's hard to say with my head bent to the side and all. If the tog in picture one is the same as the tog in picture two I'll call it at 4.


----------



## FishFace (Aug 30, 2006)

Never been to this pier, and just found out about it a few weeks ago. These pictures make me wanna go, though.


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

the big tog was 9 lb 10 oz the other was just shy of 4


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=24962133febe631.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/24962133febe631.jpg" border="0" alt="What do you see girl?"></a> Hey good pics man.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Nice pics but my neck hurts. LOL


Mine too. Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

